# The past weekend in Zion



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I went on a couple of hikes this past week in Zion to do The Subway, and the West Rim.
This is my 6th time in the Subway, and it is one of my favorite hikes to do in Utah. As for the West Rim it was my first time. I thought I would share some pictures and some video of the trips.

The Subway, Left Fork... permits are required so make sure you get them or you can't go. From the top to the bottom, just over 9 miles and mostly all down hill with a bit of rappelling and some swimming in COLD water....

http://www.wesleyaston.com/zion/2010/subway/index.html



























The Video





The West Rim, Started at Lava Point camped at site #6, (Permit Required) about a 16 mile one way hike ending coming down Angels Landing. The last few miles are STEEP! A couple of spots to fill your water, and with the mosquito larva I saw people scooping into their water bottles I am glad I had a fliter!
http://www.wesleyaston.com/zion/2010/westrim/index.html


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Those are some awesome pictures! Good hikes too!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice Pictures.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome. I've been wanting to take the kids to do the Subway. I'd love to chat with you and get some details.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very cool wes242 !! 8) 

Nice video's....I had to hold my breath a few times...thanks for post'in them up !!


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, sure is a fun hike. And it is fun to take new people on. Everytime I do it I say it will be the last time.... but here it is a week later and I want to go back and take some more pics.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, they are amazing. So do you take your own rappealing gear in? I've never been there so was wondering if they have stuff already set up or you have to bring your own?
Sorry its probably a dumb question.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

there are anchors set up around the spots that you need them, but take a rope for sure. I didn't want to pack my harnesses, so I made one out of webbing and that helped out a ton. They aren't big rappells just ackward.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay thanks for the info.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Sweet photos. I love Zion. It's paradise on earth.


----------

